# Premiere Export Problem Avi



## Harry the Biker (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe schon auf mehrfache Weise versucht einen Avi folgenden Typs aus
Premiere Pro 1.5 zu exportieren:

720x576, 32kHz, 16bit, 25fps

Ich habe es versucht mit dem Divix (5.2.xxxx) als auch Microsoft AV. Dabei
habe ich immer versucht obiges Format (720x576, 32kHz, 16bit, 25fps
) als Export zu wählen. 

Das Ergebnis ist ein ruckelnder unscharfer Film. Ich verstehe nicht warum 
meine exportierten Avi's eine deutlich schlechtere Qualität als meine Quelle haben.
Auch ein Export als mpeg2 bringt kein ordentliches Ergebnis.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was ich falsch mache ?

Grüsse,

Harry


----------



## arschgesicht (7. Juni 2007)

Harry the Biker hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es versucht mit dem Divix (5.2.xxxx) als auch Microsoft AV. [...]
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist ein ruckelnder unscharfer Film. Ich verstehe nicht warum
> meine exportierten Avi's eine deutlich schlechtere Qualität als meine Quelle haben.


Weshalb ist das wohl so?! Genau, weil du ja deinen Film mit einem Codecs in deinem Fall mit dem Divx Codecs kompremierst. Dadurch wird die Qualität immer schlechter, aber abgesehen davon solltest du möglicherweise die Datenrate in der Einstellung zum Divx Codecs höher einstellen?!


----------



## chmee (7. Juni 2007)

1. Es wurde schon von Vielen im Netz geschildert, dass der Premiere-Export in ein Divx-Format recht "unansehnlich" war. Deswegen rate ich davon auch ab. Ob es an den wenigen EInstellungsmöglichkeiten liegt oder anderen Dingen, kann ich nicht sagen.

2. Versuche, das Video in Microsoft-DV zu exportieren und dann ein Tool wie "Super" oder "Virtualdub" zum Divx-transkodieren zu benutzen. Man kann dann erstmal pauschal sagen, ob der Export-Vorgang erfolgreich war - Qualität - und dann im Tool alle Einstellungen so vornehmen, dass es aussieht und trotzdem klein wird.

Bei einer Größe von 720x576 solltest Du eine Bitrate von etwa 1200kBit ansetzen.Kodiere erstmal mit kleinen Stücken, damit Du schnell durchtesten kannst, welche Bitrate Dir reicht.

Noch ein Tip: Um Platz zu sparen, ist es sinnvoller, die Bildgröße zu senken - das machst Du auch im Tool - und dafür die Qualität beizubehalten, anstatt auf Teufel komm raus die Pixel zu erhalten. Kodierungsfehler sind ärgerlicher als ein kleineres Bild, das sauber ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Harry the Biker (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Arschgesicht,
Hallo Chmee,

danke für die Tips, im speziellen mit Virtual Dub (welches ich auch schon habe).
Ich werde es mit Microsoft DV und 1200kbit versuchen.

Das mit der kleineren Bildgrösse habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Es ist ja
ein Video und kein Bild (wobei ein Video ja aus mehrern Bildern besteht). Eigentlich
möchte ich das Bild nicht unbedingt kleiner machen, da ich das geschnittene Video
auf dem Beamer anschauen möchte. 
Heisst Bild klein machen die Pixelauflösung von 720x576 zu reduzieren.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die guten Infos.

Harry


----------



## chmee (10. Juni 2007)

Ja, mit "Bild klein machen" meinte ich Auflösung reduzieren. Probier es aus.
Der qualitative Unterschied ist marginal, aber die Festplatte/CD wird es Dir danken.
Eine (S)VCD hat auch nur einen "Bruchteil" der eigentlichen DV-Auflösung, trotzdem
kann man sich sowas auch auf einem Beamer angucken - wären da nicht die 
schrecklichen Artefakte aufgrund der niedrigen Kodierungsrate 

Nimm zB 512x384 bei 650kBit. Das sollte qualitativ ausreichen ohne schwere
Augenschmerzen auszuösen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Harry the Biker (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo chmee,

erstmal danke für Deine echt hilfreiche Unterstützung.

Also das mit dem Microsoft DV Export und Weiterbearbeitung mit Virtual Dub
hat super geklappt. Danke für den Tip. Habe mit DV PAL (720x576 gearbeitet und
1200kbit/s sowie 25fps). Qualität ist echt so gut wie das Original, ich kann kein
Unterschied auf dem Beamer finden. 

Mit welcher Funktion mache ich den das Bild kleiner in Virtual Dub, das habe ich noch nicht gefunden ? Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit in Virtual Dub Kapitelmarken setzen
um später im Videoabspann gezielt zu zeitlichen Marken springen zu können ? 
Oder geht das nur in Adobe Premiere Pro.


Harry


----------



## chmee (14. Juni 2007)

Bild verkleinern in VirtualDub - Video/Filters/Add./Resize

Marken/Kapitel anspringen wird flächendeckend nur von Mpeg2/DVD unterstützt. Auch wenn es in Divx6 implementiert wurde, wird es kaum genutzt. Abgesehen davon, ich kann es Dir nicht sagen, weil ich es auch nicht benutze 

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Ich hoffe Du weisst das schon, aber ich sage es sicherheitshalber nochmal:
Videodateien, die weiterbearbeitet werden, sollten nicht komprimiert werden. Man holt sich nur Probleme ins Haus, zB langsamer Schnitt, grobe Fehler bei Filterverwendung, weitere Kompressionsfehler bei Wiederenkodierung.

Encoding in Formate wie Divx/Mpeg4/SWF sind für den Endgebrauch gedacht, nicht für die Arbeit an jener. Bei zu wenig HDD-Platz hilft nur weiterer HDD-Platz.


----------



## Harry the Biker (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo chmee,

bin absolut kein Profi in den Schnittsachen, aber Deine Tipps
haben echt weitergeholfen. Danke nochmals.

Harry


----------

